# Ttf Member Jeopardy!



## HLGStrider (Oct 5, 2005)

ANNOUNCING THE NEXT BIG THING IN ONLINE QUIZ SHOWS!

We did this a couple of years ago and it was a lot of fun. Basically how this works is that I ask five members to provide me with five questions (and answers) about themselves and then set up a jeopardy style board (last time Beorn made me a cool one) where each question is worth a specific number of points. . .how many of you have seen this game on TV?

Well, last time to make it as organized as possible I had three active members (stress active) volonteer to be contestants. I'm searching for volonteers to be these people.

When we get volonteers we will set up the score board.

So far the questions I have to ask will be questions in the catagory of Hammersmith, InderjitS, and e.Blackstar. I am working on getting AraCelebEarwen to provide another catagory, and maybe myself for the fifth catagory. If anyone would like to provide questions about themselves, post and private message me five questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 5, 2005)

So its your knowledge of the members and not Tolkien so much? I like the idea but if say 1 catagory was about members and the rest about tolkien. I could help with this if it were about tolkiens works because I got the LOTR trivial pursuit game.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 5, 2005)

Daranavo, we could do a Tolkien Jeopardy in Bag End, if you'd like. I think that could be both fun and challenging!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

*agrees with Ithy* That would be cool!


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 5, 2005)

Its Elgee's idea, but I would not mind hosting/co-hosting it tho and setting up answers and catagories.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm. Wasn't I a contestant on that first The Tolkien Forum Dot Com Member Jeopardy game thing? I can't remember. Whatever happened with that? oh well. I'll do it again, or make up some questions. Whichever you still need. Also, I am all about some actual Tolkien Jeopardy, too. You other people should get started on that. Don't use questions from that game, though.  Too easy.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, we need to see where everyone is at, trivia wise first. I think going a bit light may be a good thing for starters.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, it is sort of a "how well do you know those you post with" sort of game. 

Yay was a contestant last time along with Rhiannon and maybe ILLOTRTM. I'm not to sure.

Basically, I have the catagories provide their own questions. Last time they were things like, "This was Beorn's user name before he became Beorn." Answer: What is MikeB.

We used to have some form of Tolkien quiz game, but I'm not sure if the thread still exists.


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll be a contestant however I feel I would make a far more interesting topic. I'm fine with whatever though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 6, 2005)

If you can supply me with five good questions, I could still use a catagory, but being a contestant is a more active roll. It's up to you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 18, 2005)

Oooooh, that would be fun to have you join, Rai! *evil grin* 

So, Elgee. You got all mine, right? When is it looking like we could get this going? Do we need to hunt down some players? *mischiovious smile* Pleeeeeaase, is there something I can do to help get it going? *big blue eyes* I can put something in my sig! Would that help? 

"TTF Member Jeopardy! Come join the game! Contestants needed! Promises to be an intriguing use of your time and mind! How well do _you_ know you fellow members? Come and try your luck!"

Or something to the effect...


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 19, 2005)

Basically we need two more contestants (I am taking Wrai's word that he is one of the three I need total.).


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey, whoa, this sounds like fun! Did it ever come to anything? C'mon, I'm all curious now and it's just not fair! It'd be a shame if the idea was just dropped. And now we probably don't have enough truly active members to make it work anyway...


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 23, 2007)

I put together a list of questions which I still have and then got distracted by the whole marriage thing . . .

But, we can throw it together if we can get some active participants.


----------

